# COD 4 On PS3 Help



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Trying to help my mate out over the phone regarding setting up his wireless router and port forwarding so he can play cod4 properly.

Now i dont own a ps3 but port forwarding im pretty au-fait with.

Does cod4 require a specific port forwarded, my research has found 28960 and im assuming this needs to be done both tcp and udp for the lan ip address of the ps3 in his case the router belkin g+ mimo the lan ip of the router is 192.168.2.1 and the ps3 is 192.168.2.2 so am i right in thikning i need to forward port 28960 to 192.168.2.2

Any help is appreciated, id probarbly find it much easier to see in person but im stuck 15 miles away baby sitting.

Cheers. Graham.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

set the PS3 under the DMZ on the router


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

mine set itself up? Just scanned for a connection and entered the WEP key, job done


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

trouble is hes getting lots of server errors and stuff which i usually associate with either upnp disabled or ports not being open


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

right ports open, wireless security all set up on router and ps3 played 2 games today fine then bang goes the connection error with the network unplugged symbol coming up so you then lose points youve gained and have to resign in, is it wireless related, server related or anything else i may have missed


----------

